# ABU Cardinal Rollen



## Henry (18. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile ein Fan der alten ABUs. Nicht nur von den Ambassadeurs, sondern auch von den Cardinals. Ein paar hatte ich schon und bevor ich mich nach was Neuem umsehe, halte ich nun wieder gern Ausschau nach den guten alten Schweden. 

Nun gab es da ein paar einschlägige Serien, die alle zum Teil aus unterschiedlichen Jahren stammen und in sich unterschiedliche Rollengrößen für unterschiedliche Anwendungsbereiche beinhalteten. Ich bin bei weitem kein Kenner und habe keine Sammlung, aber würde hier gern mit eurer Hilfe eine kleine Zusammenstellung beginnen, um auch anderen Interessierten die Auswahl der passenden Rolle zu erleichtern. Über rege Beteiligung würde ich mich freuen. Gerne auch mit Bildern der Rollen im Vergleich zu einem ähnlichen Modell usw., wofür ihr die Rolle benützt und warum. Natürlich auch wenn es Schwachstellen der einzelnen Modelle gibt und Vorschläge diese zu beseitigen. Und weil Fotos gucken so viel Spaß macht, fotografiert eure Cardinals doch gerne mal in der freien Wildbahn und bei der Arbeit ;-) 



Ich mache hier mal den Anfang mit zwei Rollen der Cardinal C-Serie. Diese Serie gab es meines Wissens nach in den 1980'er Jahren. Erkennbar an dem schwarzen Gehäuse und den goldenen Modellbezeichnungen "Cardinal C...". Eine andere Serie mit grünen Streifen unter der Modellbezeichnung (ohne "C") und auf der Spule gab es auch noch. Rein optisch unterscheiden sie sich nicht. Ich denke aus technischer Sicht auch nicht. Sollte ich mich irren, korrigiert mich bitte.  

Die Serie umfasste die Modelle

Cardinal C3
Cardinal C4
Cardinal C4 X (höhere Übersetzung)
Cardinal C5

Von den C3 und C4 gab es meines Wissens nach noch eine "Royal Plus" Serie (für den Japanischen Markt?). Wo da der Unterschied liegt, ist mir nicht bekannt. Sollte ich ein Modell vergessen habe, meldet euch gern zu Wort  

Ich selbst habe derzeit die Cardinal C4 und C5 in Gebrauch. Die C4 sitzt auf einer klassischen Hohlglas-Spinnrute  mit max. 40g WG, die C5 auf einer Hohlglas-Spinnrute mit 75g WG. Auf der schweren Hechtrute hatte ich vorher eine Cardinal 66, diese musste aber weichen da sie einfach unpraktisch vom Bügelumschlag und dem Gewicht her war. Demnächst muss noch eine C3 Einzug halten, da die Barschgerte für den Sommer auch reanimiert werden soll. 

Anbei habe ich mal ein paar Bilder der C4 und der C5 im Vergleich beigefügt.










Die Schnurkapazität der Rollen beträgt:

C4 
0,25mm 240m
0,30mm 170m
0,35mm 130m

C5
0,35mm 190m
0,40mm 140m
0,45mm 110m

Schon im Buch "Wobbler" von Hans Nordin habe ich auf Bildern die Cardinal C5 gesehen und musste sie einfach auch mal ausprobieren. Sicherlich ist dieses Modell nicht mit den modernen Spinnrollen vergleichbar, aber man kann sie uneingeschränkt nutzen und viel Spaß damit haben. Ihren Dienst verrichten die Cardinals auch heute noch gewissenhaft und sind mit Sicherheit langlebiger als so manche "Highend Rolle" aus der Neuzeit. Immerhin sind meine Rollen genauso alt wie ich und haben keine Macken, das hat schon was zu bedeuten. der Bremssound der Modelle hat auf jeden Fall Suchtpotenzial. Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum die Hersteller mittlerweile "Silent Brake Systems" verbauen. 


Die C4 und C5 sah/sieht man auch viel auf klassischen Friedfischruten. Die C5 wäre ohne Probleme auch zum stationären Hechtfischen oder für die Karpfenangelei einsetzbar. Die C4 macht sich gut an einer Match-/ Quiever-/ oder Winklepickerrute, obwohl ich da die höhere Übersetzung bevorzugen würde. Bei den Cardinal 54, 55 und 57 habe ich schon mal von gebrochenen Spulen gehört, die nach Jahren der Benutzung und sprödem Material einfach aufgeben. Für einige Modelle scheint es nachgefertigte Metallspulen zu geben. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand mehr und mag was dazu schreiben, vielleicht auch ob die Spulen ebenso für die C-Serie passen. 


Nun seid ihr dran... her mit schönen Fotos Eurer schwedischen Lieblinge.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Schön das es einen ABU-Liebhaber gibt.
Mein Abu-Schätzchen ist eine ABU 60 Mod A, Baujahr ab Ende der 70er Jahre, Heckbremse, anklappbare Kurbel, Übersetzung ca 1:3,6-3,7, Spule mit Schnelllöseknopf, Produkt of Sweden, Rollen-Nr. 781000. Bügel und Kurbel anklappbar.  Gewicht 430 gr. Katalogdaten habe ich im Moment keine.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2021)

Von mir auch ein paar Bildchen von ABU`s vor 1980, nicht nur Cardinal.




1., Wohl die bekannteste Serie aus den frühen Zeiten, TOP Klasse




2., Rollen der Mittelklasse, die Cardinal 40-70




3., Nachfolger-Serie von 2.,




4., Nachfolger von 3.,, ebenso Mittelklasse




5., Cardinal 152 vis 157, es gab sie auch mit Kurbel umbaubar (52,54,55 und 57) 
von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb TOP Klasse




6., die 500er Serie Kapselrolle, an der Rute hängend zu fischen




7., ein große Anzahl von Kapselrolle auf der Rute stehend zu fischen, hier Abumatic 72
........


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Oh, @eiszeit , ist die blaue 506 schon so alt, also vor 1980. So eine Rolle habe ich auch noch rumliegen bzw. an der Stipprute dran. Hast du da noch ein paar Daten?


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2021)

Ab 1969 für Deutschland.
Welche Rollennummer ist bei dir drauf?
Svängsta spricht für ein frühes Modell.

Sonstige Daten: Auto-Synchro-Bremse,


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Dumme Frage, wo steht die? Unter dem Fuß steht nur Product of Sweden.

Edit. Svängsta steht auf dem Bremsenknopf auch noch drauf


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, wo steht die? Unter dem Fuß steht nur Product of Sweden.


Seitendeckel innen?


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Edit. Svängsta steht auf dem Bremsenknopf auch noch drauf


Das passt zum Seitendeckel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

*010900*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *010900*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Januar 2021)

Für die ABU Cardinal Rollen habe ich einmal irgendwo eine Webseite gesehen, wo man aus Aluminium gefräste Ersatzspulen kaufen konnte.
Sicherlich eine gute Option, wenn die originalen Spulen irgendwann einmal ihren Geist bzw. Weichmacher aufgeben. 

Leider ist mir der Name dieser Seite entfallen, es war aber etwas aus England.


----------



## Henry (18. Januar 2021)

Schöne Bildchen habt ihr da eingestellt ;-)

Eine 506 und 507 Kapselrolle hatte ich auch. Schöne Teile sind das und die größere der beiden ist durchaus auch für das Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch verwendbar. Die 506 M hatte eine höhere Übersetzung richtig? Sozusagen "Highspeed". Die 66 war schon nicht schlecht, nur sehr schwer und für die mobile Angelei für mich leider zu unpraktisch. Die Cardinal 40 hatte ich auch, blaues Gehäuse - heller Rotor. Gab's da im Innenleben eigentlich gravierende Unterschiede zu den 44'ern? Der Seitendeckel war wie ich mich erinnere aus Plastik und an sich alles bisschen "einfacher", oder irre ich da?

Ich hatte auch im Hinterkopf irgendwo im Netz mal eine Seite mit den ALU-Spulen für die Cardinals gesehen zu haben. Bin beim Suchen aber nur auf eine (japanische?) Seite gestoßen, wo man Ersatz- und Tuningteile für die Cardinal 33 kaufen konnte. Da war dann gleich wieder dieser "Habenwollen-Reflex" da. Aber die Preise für eine Cardinal 33 übersteigen gerade büschn mein Budget.

Die Cardinal 152 sieht ja auch richtig schick aus. Obwohl ich ja sonst eher Frontbremse mag (nicht nur aus optischen Gründen) gefällt mir das Design der Cardinal Rollen mit dem hinten-unten liegenden Bremsrädchen ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Tricast (18. Januar 2021)

Meinst Du vielleicht diese Seite:






						Classic Vintage Fishing Tackle
					

Excellent quality vintage fishing tackle and rare unused Abu spare parts from an honest dealer and traditional reel collector.



					www.classicvintagefishingtackle.com
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Januar 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht diese Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, diese Seite war es.
Super, vielen Dank!  

Nachtrag:
Ich sehe gerade, für die 500er ABU Kapselrollen gibt es auch Ersatzspulen aus Aluminium.
https://www.classicvintagefishingtackle.com/abu500seriesparts.htm


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Für die Revolvergriffruten hätte ich auch noch was anzubieten, ABUmatic 220. Müßte auch schon um die 50 Jahre alt sein. Vom Aussehen her ist sie noch nie am Wasser gewesen.







Edit: wie es sich anfühlt, hat sie auch die Synchro-Bremse


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für die Revolvergriffruten hätte ich auch noch was anzubieten, ABUmatic 220. Müßte auch schon um die 50 Jahre alt sein. Vom Aussehen her ist sie noch nie am Wasser gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364649
> 
> ...


Ab 1971, müsste eigentlich ne Auto-Synchro Bremse (vom Werk voreingestellt) sein. Kannst du sie mal probieren, ich hab gerade keine vor mir liegen.
War auch ein günstigeres Modell von den Abumatics, 39,00DM


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Bremse funktioniert, je nach Griffstellung,bis kurz vor dem Blockieren. Ist eine Auto-Synchro-Bremse. Was noch auffiel, der Rollenfuß ist gebogen


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Schöne Bildchen habt ihr da eingestellt ;-)
> 
> Eine 506 und 507 Kapselrolle hatte ich auch. Schöne Teile sind das und die größere der beiden ist durchaus auch für das Hechtangeln mit Köderfisch verwendbar. Die 506 M hatte eine höhere Übersetzung richtig? Sozusagen "Highspeed". Die 66 war schon nicht schlecht, nur sehr schwer und für die mobile Angelei für mich leider zu unpraktisch. Die Cardinal 40 hatte ich auch, blaues Gehäuse - heller Rotor. Gab's da im Innenleben eigentlich gravierende Unterschiede zu den 44'ern? Der Seitendeckel war wie ich mich erinnere aus Plastik und an sich alles bisschen "einfacher", oder irre ich da?
> 
> ...


Übersetzung 506 1:3,9, Übersetzung 506M 1:4,0, jedoch wesentlich geringeres Schnurfassungsvermögen bei der 506M eben Matchrolle und fast gleich der 501 jedoch mit anderem Bremssystem.
Die Cardinal 40 hat im wesentlichen ein anderes Getriebe als die Cardinal 44.


----------



## eiszeit (19. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bremse funktioniert, je nach Griffstellung,bis kurz vor dem Blockieren. Ist eine Auto-Synchro-Bremse. Was noch auffiel, der Rollenfuß ist gebogen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364651


Heiner, ist ein bisschen zu arg gebogen. Müsstest etwas zurückbiegen.


----------



## ragbar (19. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für die Revolvergriffruten hätte ich auch noch was anzubieten, ABUmatic 220. Müßte auch schon um die 50 Jahre alt sein. Vom Aussehen her ist sie noch nie am Wasser gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364649
> 
> ...


Die,die hatte ich auch. Hab sie gekauft,weil Vattern so auf seine Daiwa-Kapsel geschworen hatte. Diese (Plastikdings),die konnte ich von meinem Taschengeld bezahlen,die Daiwa nicht.
Allerdings war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt der Unterschied zwischen hängend- und stehend zu fischender Rolle nicht bekannt....
Egal, hab damit(an meiner Cormoran Swing-King Glasrute) rückwärtskurbelnd und hängend und mit Tauwurm als Köder nen dicken Schuppenkarpfen gefangen(er kam hinter dem gekurbelten Wurm an einer einfachen Posenmontage her und biß dann an)-daß man die Bremse nicht einstellen konnte,hab ich mit Freilauf und Fingerbremse mit der Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger wettgemacht-der Karpfen ist trotzdem in Mutters Backofen gelandet. Der Karpfen,der war aus nem Privatteich mit Faulschlamm.....hmmmmm


----------



## eiszeit (19. Januar 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Die,die hatte ich auch. Hab sie gekauft,weil Vattern so auf seine Daiwa-Kapsel geschworen hatte. Diese (Plastikdings),die konnte ich von meinem Taschengeld bezahlen,die Daiwa nicht.
> Allerdings war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt der Unterschied zwischen hängend- und stehend zu fischender Rolle nicht bekannt....
> Egal, hab damit(an meiner Cormoran Swing-King Glasrute) rückwärtskurbelnd und hängend und mit Tauwurm als Köder nen dicken Schuppenkarpfen gefangen(er kam hinter dem gekurbelten Wurm an einer einfachen Posenmontage her und biß dann an)-daß man die Bremse nicht einstellen konnte,hab ich mit Freilauf und Fingerbremse mit der Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger wettgemacht-der Karpfen ist trotzdem in Mutters Backofen gelandet. Der Karpfen,der war aus nem Privatteich mit Faulschlamm.....hmmmmm


Da sind die so schönen Geschichten aus vergangener Zeit. Ich musste mich am Anfang auch mit der DAM Kosmos oder DAM 103 begnügen während
der Vater zwei Quick 330 fischte. Erst als die N-Serie von DAM rauskam wurden mir die 330er übergeben. Muß aber sagen, es war vielleicht leichter zu fischen
mit der 330, der Erfolg an Fischen blieb gleich.


----------



## Henry (19. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schön das es einen ABU-Liebhaber gibt.
> Mein Abu-Schätzchen ist eine ABU 60 Mod A, Baujahr ab Ende der 70er Jahre, Heckbremse, anklappbare Kurbel, Übersetzung ca 1:3,6-3,7, Spule mit Schnelllöseknopf, Produkt of Sweden, Rollen-Nr. 781000. Bügel und Kurbel anklappbar.  Gewicht 430 gr. Katalogdaten habe ich im Moment keine.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364594
> ...




Eine Cardinal 60 suche ich auch noch, aber die mit blauem Gehäuse. Im Keller steht noch eine ABU Atlantic Rute, da passt die wunderbar drauf... 

Hat jemand schon mal eine Cardinal 333 oder 444 in der Hand gehabt? Sind die von der Größe wie die 33 und 44 oder größer/schwerer?


----------



## eiszeit (19. Januar 2021)

Ja hab ich schon, hier ein paar Daten.

ABU Cardinal 33: ca. 220g, Schnurfassung ca. 130m/0,25mm
ABU Cardinal 44: ca. 300g, Schnurfassung ca. 150m/0,30mm
ABU Cardinal 66: ca. 385g, Schnurfassung ca. 200m/0,35mm
ABU Cardinal 77: ca. 395g, Schnurfassung ca. 220m/0,35mm

ABU 333: ca. 315g, Schnurfassung ca. 130m/0,35mm
ABU 444: ca. 350g, Schnurfassung ca. 200m/0,30mm
ABU 444A: ca. 320g, Schnurfassung ca. 170m/0,30mm

Vom Getriebe (Schnecken) sind die Cardinals höher einzustufen.


----------



## heinzi (19. Januar 2021)

Wunderbares Thema, vielen Dank dafür. Ich angele seit den 80er Jahren mit ABU Rollen, Cardinal als auch Ambassadeur. Seit ich Anfang der 80er Jahre in Irland zum Hechtfischen war und dort jemanden getroffen hatte der die Cardinal 55 benutzte, war mir klar, das ich solch eine Rolle auch haben muss. Die Bremse lief so sanft und sauber an und das Geräusch beim drillen, einfach klasse. Zuhause angekommen habe ich sofort die Cardinal 55 gekauft. Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, war aber nicht billig. Die Rolle besitze ich heute noch und es sind noch einige dazu gekommen. Ich muß mal schauen was ich noch für ABU Rollen habe. 
Tolle Thema


----------



## heinzi (19. Januar 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht diese Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, der Link ist Gold wert.


----------



## Henry (19. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja hab ich schon, hier ein paar Daten.
> 
> ABU Cardinal 33: ca. 220g, Schnurfassung ca. 130m/0,25mm
> ABU Cardinal 44: ca. 300g, Schnurfassung ca. 150m/0,30mm
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Daten. Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass die 33 und 44 größentechnisch nicht mit den 333 und 444 gleich sind. Schade eigentlich, denn die Form der 333 gefällt mir sehr gut. 220g bei der Cardinal 33 sind für eine damalige "Ultralight" Rolle mal ne Ansage. Da würden einige UL-Spezies heut sicherlich mit Rute+Rolle deutlich drunter liegen


----------



## Muckeburger (17. März 2022)

Eiszeit, danke für die tolle Übersicht, hast du noch die jeweiligen Jahrgänge im Ärmel?


----------



## eiszeit (17. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Eiszeit, danke für die tolle Übersicht, hast du noch die jeweiligen Jahrgänge im Ärmel?




ABU Cardinal 33: *ab 19*_*75*_
ABU Cardinal 44: *ab 1969*
ABU Cardinal 66: *ab 1966/67*
ABU Cardinal 77: *ab 1966/67*
ABU 333: *ab 1966*
ABU 444:  *ab 1955*
ABU 444A:  *ab 1967

Ungefähr!!*


----------



## Dace (8. April 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ABU 444A: *ab 1967*



Ich liebe ABU Rollen, ein paar von denen habe ich auch. Ältestes Modell, das ich habe, ist eine ABU 444A, top in Ordnung. Die kommt noch aus Schweden ... Wenn du da an der Kurbel drehst ...







Hin und wieder kommt sie beim Döbelfischen noch zum Einsatz.

Tight lines


----------



## eiszeit (8. April 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Ich liebe ABU Rollen, ein paar von denen habe ich auch. Ältestes Modell, das ich habe, ist eine ABU 444A, top in Ordnung. Die kommt noch aus Schweden ... Wenn du da an der Kurbel drehst ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403456
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Rolle, die damals auch nicht billig war, sie kostete 49,50 DM.

Bei der Zeitangabe "1967" hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Die 444a mit schwarzem Gehäuse kam 1965 raus, in grün dann ca. 1967.


----------



## Dace (8. April 2022)

Dann habe ich hier noch diese zwei ABU-Rollen "Product of Sweden":






Tight lines


----------



## eiszeit (8. April 2022)

Sehr schön, die Cardinal 4, Ü. 1:5,1 (1978) und das Schnellgangmodell 4x, Ü. 1:59.
Sehr schöner Zustand.


----------



## Keto1000 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer von zwei Abu Cardinal 54er und einer 55er. 

Hat jemand von euch die Petri Heil Kataloge von 78 bis 81 ?I lch würde so gerne die Beschreibung zu den Rollen lesen.

Eigentlich hatte ich zwei Cardinal 55er Rollen. Leider ist bei der einen der Spulenkopf gebrochen.


----------



## eiszeit (2. Mai 2022)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer von zwei Abu Cardinal 54er und einer 55er.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch die Petri Heil Kataloge von 78 bis 81 ?I lch würde so gerne die Beschreibung zu den Rollen lesen.
> 
> ...


Ah, sonst eine spitze Rolle, leider immer die Probleme mit der Spule.












Quelle: ABU Katalog 1978


----------



## Tricast (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo, bekommt man nicht für die Rollen Alu-Spulen? Meine mal so etwas gehört/gelesen zu haben. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Mai 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo, bekommt man nicht für die Rollen Alu-Spulen? Meine mal so etwas gehört/gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja, kann man sich bestellen. 
Z. B. : https://www.classicvintagefishingtackle.com/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, sonst eine spitze Rolle, leider immer die Probleme mit der Spule.


Leider kann man auch noch den Bügel nicht einfach mit der Hand beliebig hin und her legen - und das zu dem Baujahr!
Das ist zusammen mit Billig-Plastikspule wie ein Auto mit eckigen Rädern und Panzerlenkstangen anstelle Lenkrad.
Das hat mir beim Erscheinen dieser erstaunlich sexy erscheinenden Rolle (schwarz,geradliniges Design) beim intensiven Testen vorm Kauf den Kauf verleidet und der Firma ABU meinerseits ein finales Stempelzertifikat  aufgedrückt. Dies Rollen waren derzeit richtig teuer angeboten, keine Lidl-Ware.
Was sich dann auch schnell mit ABU Reels so bewahrheitet hat (letzter Versuch),  Korea  (u. Shimano ) ist nicht grundlos soviel besser.
Zu der Zeit haben die europäischen Rollenhersteller einfach den Schuss nicht gehört, dass mit den 80ern eine andere Zeit angebrochen war.

Immerhin hat der Sammler somit viel zu sammeln und es sind interessante Design- u. Getriebeexponate entstanden, die noch immer Spaß beim Herausnehmen aus der Vitrine machen, Kurbeln und dann lächelnd wieder Zurückstellen.


----------



## Dace (5. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin hat der Sammler somit viel zu sammeln und es sind interessante Design- u. Getriebeexponate entstanden, die noch immer Spaß beim Herausnehmen aus der Vitrine machen, Kurbeln und dann lächelnd wieder Zurückstellen.



Das kann ich so nicht sagen, für mich sind das nach wie vor TOP-Rollen, die ich gerne fische. Mit den Spulen hatte ich bisher bei den 54er keine Probleme, trotzdem habe ich mir auch ein paar von den Alu-Spulen besorgt, nicht ganz billig, aber super Sache.

Spulenprobleme hatte ich eher bei der 44 oder 4, habe ich im Ükel mal gepostet. Ansonsten was das Getriebe, Bügel usw. betrifft, keine Probleme, läuft alles einwandfrei.

Bei mir steht jedenfalls keine einzige 55, 54 oder 52 in der Vitrine, alle voll mehrfach im Einsatz.






Tight lines


----------

